

A Google Wave reality check - healthylivingal
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10300445-2.html
Lars Rasmussen sighed, half an hour into a demonstration of Google Wave, the company's audacious attempt to reinvent Internet communication: we'd found another bug.
======
andreyf
Why does nobody see past the Wave UI? Is nobody else excited by a paradigm of
world-synced objects that respond to changes? Wasn't this the smalltalk dream?

~~~
snprbob86
Without a UI which absolutely nails the execution, it won't matter at all how
great the technology is.

------
dpnewman
Speaking personally, beyond crashing, the UI itself still needs quite a lot
more shaping and thinking through. It's very busy, and somewhat complex. It's
not yet something that feels elegant in purpose.

One challenge is how you blend realtime and non-realtime in the same
conversation -- it's actually quite tricky a UI conundrum. The technical
aspect is one thing and they have that solved architecturally, but the UI part
is intriguing. For example, realtime will tend to make people communicate in
small bursts back and forth which will often dampen -- when in the same
conversation -- the impulse for non-realtime, more thought out responses (like
you have in a threaded forum such as this).

The underlying vision of the platform is huge, and with great potential. Over
time I think wave will be vital. But I think the big challenge for Google and
platform developers is beyond bugs, but to hone the clients that utilize it.

------
alanthonyc
It's in PRE-alpha. What do they expect?

------
olliesaunders
"25% of sessions end in crashes" what kind of programmers are they employing
there? Heard of scrum guys?

